# Setting up dual crowns



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

So i got all the parts to my evil, im just finishing up the build. My M1 had a long head tube (about 7 inches) and the veils is only like 4 or 5. I set the lower crown on my 40 to the recommended setting. There was about 8.3" Of stantion under the lower crown, and my top crown sat just under the top of the fork legs. 

Now that my headtube is way smaller, i moved my lower crown up, but theres about 10" of stantion underneath them. Is that too much? I dont want to put too much force on the stantions and damage them. Should i leave it at the 8.3" and get spacers between the top crown and top of the headtube?

just curious how to set it up. I checked the fox 40 user manual and it says to put it where i had it for my m1, and nothing else. I looked at pictures of revolts though, and most of them have a lot of stantion showing.

Im just trying to figure out if i can leave it, or if it would cause damage to my headtube or stantions.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Pictures? Kinda hard to understand but it sounds like you need to cut the steer tube if I'm not mistaken


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

I run about 8 3/4" of stanchions below the lower crown so it raises my BB and slackens the bike a bit. All you really need to worry about is having too little stanchion showing and having the lowers contact the lower crown. 

You can adjust it to your liking. I run a standard headset cup on the lower and a zero stack on the top and then about 10mm of spacers under the top crown. I would start around 8.5" of stanchions below the lower crown and a few spacers under the top crown and then adjust from there.


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

Doesn't matter how much stanchion is below the lower crown as long at its not too low, should be a min marking. I read in a manual that there should be at least 2-3mm of stanchion sticking out above the upper crown, not flush.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

okay, ill lower it a tiny bit and spacer it out.

last question before my ride is ready to go, can i put standard 10wt fork oil oil in a fox 40? I need to add some and thats all i got. I'll order some good stuff later, but i'm jonsing to ride it tomorrow. 

i dont see why it would be a problem, but ya never know...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

What's "standard"? I use Bel-Ray (not Fox) oil. If it's a decent oil you should be good to go. Now go rip it up!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, by standard I mean its just some good stuff I picked up at a local motorsports shop. My friend put it in his shiver and it feels great.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, any decent fork oil should be fine. It may not be the ideal weight for ya, but topping off with it shouldn't be a problem. I run Redline fork oil in mine, feels great. No need to overpay for mt bike fork oil. It's just motorcycle fork oil rebranded and marked up.

For the fork setup I just put my lower crown just above the min markings and then cut the steerer tube until I have about 1" of spacers up top (in case I change frames later).


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I guess I'm not understanding the problem you're having. Post some pics moose, regardless I'd like to see your new ride built up


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

csermonet said:


> I guess I'm not understanding the problem you're having. Post some pics moose, regardless I'd like to see your new ride built up


Yea I suck at describing things. Im just worried about lower crown height.

Pics of a full working build should be up latertonight!


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Moosey, hurry up and post some pics, we need some frame of reference. I actually just want to see the build. You might need to cut down the steerer if there is a significant disparity in head tube lengths.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Sounds like U may need a FLAT crown on there. Its an 8" fork so you should have about 8.25-8.75 or clearance. Is you top crown a drop right now? If so go to flat and that should fix it....I think.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Fox doesn't make a flat crown for the 40, and it doesn't require one. 
The stock crown has a slight amount of drop and the stanchions are very long, so you are free to adjust the upper crown as desired. Even if there is a lot of stanchions showing above the upper crown.

The minimum stack height (total height of headtube + headset) is only 105mm, most headtubes are already longer than that by themselves so no worries.

*Fox 40 Installation, in this order:*
1) Adjust lower crown on stanchions so that you have at least 8.25" inches or so of travel available. You can raise the lower crown even further if you like (e.g. to 9 inches or more), this will affect your head angle but not the travel obviously. The minimum height is marked on the stanchions of the 2011 or newer 40s, the maximum isn't.
Make sure both stanchions are at even height. Tighten lower crown to specified torque.

2) Insert fork into frame (with headset of course). Don't forget the rubber fork bumpers. Install upper crown, but *do not tighten* the bolts at this point.
If desired, or if less than 105mm headtube stack height, add some spacers *under* upper crown. This allows you to adjust the height of the upper crown to taste.

3) Install spacers on the steerer tube above the crown. (Also, the stem, if not using direct mount). As with any fork, its your choice how much of this unneeded steerer tube you want to leave standing, I'd suggest at least 5mm or so.

4) Mark and cut steerer tube. You might want to pull the upper crown off again and pull the fork out of the frame for this. Do this properly and make a straight cut.

5) Put fork back together as above, then Install headset cap and adjust headset preload.

6) Finally, tighten all upper crown bolts to specified torque.

Link to the Fox online manual: Installing the 40
(Caution: the height value for the lower crown as shown is not valid for the oldest 40s, which had even longer stanchions. When in doubt, always check that there is at least 8" of travel available on the stanchions)


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

ianjenn said:


> Sounds like U may need a FLAT crown on there. Its an 8" fork so you should have about 8.25-8.75 or clearance. Is you top crown a drop right now? If so go to flat and that should fix it....I think.


no, both crowns are flat, ill go measure clearance in a minute, i still have a lot of steerer left, and i know i need to cut it down, but i'm waiting till i get this crown deal figured out before i cut anything and make it permanent. I think i'm going to put two spacers under my top crown. That should lower the lower crown about an inch...

anyways i got her all built up. For how heavy the frame felt it turned out a lot lighter than i thought. i havent weighed it yet, but its lighter than my dads faith and my buddys karp, so im guessing 40-42 lbs.

i hit a few small jumps on it, and it feels great, kinda awkward at first, but im getting it. I can already tell it will rocket over rocks.

not sure if i'm going to keep the purple swayze's, or switch back to black. I had to get purple though because they just got realeased...

im headed up to Reno next Friday to a bike shop to get the right adapter for my front brake...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

lelebebbel said:


> *Fox 40 Installation, in this order:*
> 1) Adjust lower crown on stanchions so that you have at least 8.25" inches or so of travel available. You can raise the lower crown even further if you like (e.g. to 9 inches or more), this will affect your head angle but not the travel obviously. The minimum height is marked on the stanchions of the 2011 or newer 40s, the maximum isn't.
> Make sure both stanchions are at even height. Tighten lower crown to specified torque.
> 
> ...


Perfect! thank you! I read the 07 manual, and *it never said that there was no max height*. That was the main question in this thread... Theres just over 9" of stantion showing, so im going to drop the lower crown just enough to get 2 10mm spacers under the top crown. Then i'll cut the steerer and go ride.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, to clarify my previous post - what I am saying is there is nothing printed on the fork, but technically there is a height. If you follow the link from the post above, fox specifies


> the lower crown set to 163.7 mm below the top of the upper tubes


(This is for the 2012 40s, I believe the 2007s had longer stanchions, so this number will be different).

Practically, you can run the crowns a bit higher without problems if you want to rake out your bike. Plenty of people do it, 9" are fine. There is no designated clamping area on the stanchion (unlike on the newer 888s for example). Just don't run it lower, or your tire can hit the lower crown on bottom out, sending you OTB. If you want higher bars, I'd leave the bottom crown as is and put more spacers under the top crown.
Your setup looks good as it is.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

bike looks sick but take off the bash guard, looks weird. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

b-kul said:


> bike looks sick but take off the bash guard, looks weird. just my 2 cents.


yup, i hate it. Im getting some spacers later so i can take it off..


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Bike looks nice Moosey. :thumbsup:


----------

